# Ferret wanted



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm looking to rehome a ferret hob. Over 1 year old, pref castrated. Must be friendly.

East Mids


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

have you tried ferret rescue?
Ferret Rescues

you could also try your local RSPCA as they might have some in as well.

google small furry rescues in your area - you might have some luck their as well


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Cambridge ferret welfare and rescue society may be able to help  stop them an email, they're lovely friendly people! And all their ferrets are castrated/spayed and should be nip trained before leaving 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you.

my local rspca don't have any.

i can't travel far unfourtunately, but i will keep trying


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

champagneannie said:


> thank you.
> 
> my local rspca don't have any.
> 
> i can't travel far unfourtunately, but i will keep trying


Elaine who runs it has people all over the country who she knows. I'm sure she could probablyorganise some sort of ferret run up to derby 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Derby RSPCA have a specialised ferret enclosure and certainly had some in a little while ago. You could give them a ring. Its better to pop in though because they rarely answer their phone !


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

fluffosaur said:


> Derby RSPCA have a specialised ferret enclosure and certainly had some in a little while ago. You could give them a ring. Its better to pop in though because they rarely answer their phone !


they dont have any atm


----------

